# Maintenance Free Humidor For 15 Cigars



## TOYSTRY (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking for something simple that won't require me to check every week or month to maintain the freshness of some cigars I was given recently. I probably won't smoke these cigars often, maybe on special occasions or when visitors are in town so these 10-15 cigars could last for up to a year or more (if that's even feasible to keep them that long, I don't even know).

With that, can someone recommend (with url links preferably) an inexpensive option to store my cigars that can be easily purchased online. I've read everything from AMMODORs to TUPPERDORs but I don't mind spending a few dollars on something that is wood as well. My big thing in selecting a humidor is more of a set it, and forget it, concept so that I don't ruin them. 

TIA for the assistance.

UPDATED:

Based on the fast feedback, I bought this jar today at Target and stuck my 60 gram (72%) Boveda inside of it. 

Three questions:

1. Do I need a Hygrometer inside?
2. Is this Boveda pack sufficient, too much or too little for the 10 cigars in it?
3. Do I need to remove the cigars from the plastic wrap (on two of the cigars) and the other 8 from the cigar tubes?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Ultimate set and forget is going to be a gasketed plastic box with 2 or 3 65% Boveda packs.

http://sistemaplastics.com/


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Food grade plastic box and Boveda. Set it and forget it.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Scap said:


> Ultimate set and forget is going to be a gasketed plastic box with 2 or 3 65% Boveda packs.
> 
> Lunch Boxes | Kitchen Storage Containers | Sistema® Plastics


How often do you replace the packs?


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I certainly understand the desire to have a wood humidor, but you are getting great advice on the tupperdor ideas above. No seasoning, no drama, no need for Hygro's. I've included a link for a high quality tupper that I personally have 3 of. This size will easily store 25-30 cigars, 3 65% Boveda packs, a couple sheets of Spanish Cedar and some left over air space.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009Y351/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The only additional advice that everyone will agree with is to buy a couple because you will end up buying more cigars...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> How often do you replace the packs?


You will probably never need to replace the packs. Most likely stay viable for years.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

ebnash said:


> You will probably never need to replace the packs. Most likely stay viable for years.


I am sure I am missing something. Is it because they are air tight vs a wood humidor sucking moisture out? The packs say that you have to swap them out every 3 months


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

A 60 gram Boveda will last like 5 years in this application


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bigjohn said:


> I am sure I am missing something. Is it because they are air tight vs a wood humidor sucking moisture out? The packs say that you have to swap them out every 3 months


The BOTL here are always helpful and want you to enjoy the hobby w/o getting anxious. Starting out seems to intimidate a lot of us because of the plethora of info out there and some tend to be so involved that it sometimes appears as if we're doing a reset of the Manhattan Project. It can be as simple as what the members here are saying...get a good tupperware that seals well..RubberMaid is one of the many that are pretty much guaranteed. Tupperware is non porous so it really controls the RH inside as long as you use a reliable media...Boveda, KL, Beads and to help keep the RH even more stable is laying cedar inside whether it be sheets or even a cedar cigar box. Wood humidors are porous so they can work just as well but it's only as good as the contruction and what is used to build/buy. Smaller humis tend to be cheaply made so it causes bouncing of the numbers to keep it consistent. When we start this hobby we want to go out and buy all kinds of things....but you'll find starting out slowly will be the smarter move as you grow into it. Tupperware is inexpensive...2.5 size will cost about $10 and can house up to 200 Toro size cigars while a good wood humidor that houses the same number can climb into the $200 range and up.

Bovedas can be recharged and last for years and don't wait for them to completely dry up...the recharge takes more time. Filling any type of humidor at 3/4 full is advised as well to allow a free flow of exchange of air. Enjoy the hobby!:wink2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> I am sure I am missing something. Is it because they are air tight vs a wood humidor sucking moisture out? The packs say that you have to swap them out every 3 months


Edited as Cigary (definitely the more experienced man here) beat me to it.


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm super lazy and forgetful and agree with all of the above post for boveda. Tupperware and boveda, it's all you need. 

With boveda you'll know when to recharge when they get crunchy but have had them go months before a recharge(however didn't really open it either). Of course the company will not advertise recharging but if my profit was involved neither would I.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Cigari, that's a great answer!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If you want something more substantial than a tupperdor but still low maintenance, go with the Ammodor. A traditional wooden humidor will require too much attention.

Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | The 30

The owner of the company is a member here, @amm0d0rs


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> If you want something more substantial than a tupperdor but still low maintenance, go with the Ammodor. A traditional wooden humidor will require too much attention.
> 
> Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | The 30
> 
> The owner of the company is a member here, @amm0d0rs


Good call - I have several and the bovedas in there have lasted a year and are still like new.

I do "burp" them now and then.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I've heard great things about the ammodors however my only experience that applies here is with the Tupperware. 

I used a sistema Tupperware container and two cedar trays for years. RH was always rock solid and I only had two 60g bovedas. I've since moved on to a Wineador, and while much more aesthetically pleasing, I miss the simplicity of the Tupperware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Dont want to hijack the thread but how do you "refresh" a Boveda pack?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Put it in a Ziploc with a shot glass of dw for a few days

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Put it in a Ziploc with a shot glass of dw for a few days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Many thanks


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Iyou were to place adequately humidified cigars in an airtight foodsafe storage container, you don't even need Bovedas. With no air exchange, the humidity will remain stable. 

The Boveda will help remove excess humidity as the cigars shed them, or add humidity to the tupperdore as the container is opened from time to time. 

But one Boveda in a small container with 15 sticks will last years.


----------



## TOYSTRY (Apr 15, 2017)

UPDATED:

Based on the fast feedback, I bought this jar today at Target and stuck my 60 gram (72%) Boveda inside of it. 

Three questions:

1. Do I need a Hygrometer inside?
2. Is this Boveda pack sufficient, too much or too little for the 10 cigars in it?
3. Do I need to remove the cigars from the plastic wrap (on two of the cigars) and the other 8 from the cigar tubes?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TOYSTRY said:


> UPDATED:
> 
> Based on the fast feedback, I bought this jar today at Target and stuck my 60 gram (72%) Boveda inside of it.
> 
> ...


That looks like it will work nicely. A hygrometer might bring you a little peace of mind, though. Opinions on cellos and tubes are split. No one right answer. So, do what feels best to you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Nah
2. It's too high. 72% will leave your cigars wet, meaning they will be a)prone to mold, and b) will burn hot and acrid. Based on the cigars you have there, I would go with a 62% personally. 
3. You do not need to remove cellophane, but I would leave the caps on the tubos loosened to allow for acclimation.


----------



## TOYSTRY (Apr 15, 2017)

StogieNinja said:


> 1. Nah
> 2. It's too high. 72% will leave your cigars wet, meaning they will be a)prone to mold, and b) will burn hot and acrid. Based on the cigars you have there, I would go with a 62% personally.
> 3. You do not need to remove cellophane, but I would leave the caps on the tubos loosened to allow for acclimation.


Cigars are:

Padron Damaso
R&J Cuba #2


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

yeah, I agree with StogieNinja. I think you are going to find 72% to be too high. 65% is what gets recommended as a general rule around here. From his experience, he may feel 62% to be better for those particular cigars. Check the other threads, but 72% might cause burn issues. Wonky burns, relights and probably not as flavourful as you might enjoy with a lower RH. Also 72% is getting to that realm where you might get mold. 65% is not normally a problem.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Agreed 72% is asking for trouble. Mold, critters, and bad burns.

65% for NCs
62% for the ISOM types

But neither one won't kill your sticks like a 72.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

72% bovedas for airtight plastic or jars like the one you've purchased is seriously asking for trouble. Your cigars will feel and smoke like a damp sponge in no time. 65% is exactly where you should be for that setup. Also try to keep the jar out of direct sunlight, maybe a closet or someplace with minimal light exposure. You got a nice starter setup and you'll be perfect once ya get the Rh lower. :cheers:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Would you use a 72 in a middle of the road wood humidor to account for leakage?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bigjohn said:


> Would you use a 72 in a middle of the road wood humidor to account for leakage?


No..If you use a 65 it'll stay around 65-63%..which is prefect IMO

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> Would you use a 72 in a middle of the road wood humidor to account for leakage?


Depends how bad it loses humidity - I had a cheap humidor and a 69rh would keep it about 66 all the time, but the boveda would run out quickly , so have a rotation ready to go it.

Or just get some Tupperware and a cedar tray and never worry about it again...


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Depends how bad it loses humidity - I had a cheap humidor and a 69rh would keep it about 66 all the time, but the boveda would run out quickly , so have a rotation ready to go it.
> 
> Or just get some Tupperware and a cedar tray and never worry about it again...


I am running out of space quicker than my online orders for tupperware are showing up :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
I ordered 3 Sistema "buckets" but realized that ordered the wrong size and trays won't fit. 
I went to my local cigar lounge and the guy sold me a bunch of 72 Boveda packs (which I now know is a bad idea), nonetheless, 72 is all I have right now. I just pulled them out of my tapperdors, figured it's probably humid enough after the 72's sat in them for the past week or so (65's should be showing up in the mail tomorrow or the day after).


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

It's been mentioned by others...but I'll toss in my .02 cents as a self proclaimed expert [not that it's worth much]: :grin2:

72% in a inherently leaky traditional wooden humidor is doable (assuming you prefer your sticks on the soggy side of the spectrum...as I do actually). BUT in a 100% air tight Ammodor/tupperware/glass jar = no way. I run 69% at the absolute highest in our Ammodors.

And yes, get a quality digital hygrometer just so you know for sure what's going on in there.


----------

